# No show at Oral Presentation



## uptheanty (Sep 22, 2006)

I was supposed to have done a Oral Presentation this morning, but i didnt show up, i did all the work etc and now its a waste cos ill get a Zero. I feel so bad cos its a group presentation and i would of made the other group members look bad, so i feel selfish, but i know i was just protecting myself from humiliation i would of felt if i had a panic attack during the speech which has happened before! i i just couldnt go through that again, so now i lose 10 percent of my final grade, so i guess im going to have to make it up with the exams, hopefully i wont fail and have to go through the same struggle next semester, 

how do other people cope with oral presentations? how do you get through them?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I just manage to get through them somehow. :stu Last term was the first term that I had to give a powerpoint presentation by myself. I had to talk for 15 minutes and it was hell. My research advisor even made a comment after I did the presentation that she knew I was nervous, etc, but at least I got through it. All that you can do is try. And yes, it is difficult, but it can get somewhat easier. Next time remind yourself of how short that one presentation is; how many minutes it lasts compared to how many minutes there are in a day.

I have to give three presenations in the next three weeks. I'm nervous, but somehow I will make it through because I have to...


----------



## DonnaAnna (Dec 3, 2006)

Things will get better, believe me.
Oral presentations/exams/enterviews used to be unbearable for me to.
I still get nervous but I am able to do pretty well, fully articulate and not miss any important points I want to make.
Just remember, most people hate presentations too, you are not the only one. Try not to let your anxiety take over.


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

it's hard, but i always get through it by thinking they're probably not paying attention to me. i felt nervous this semester presenting with my group members until i saw one of my group members shaking when she was presenting her part and she hides it by standing behind the podium. i was behind there hiding as well, but i saw that she was having some difficulities and it made me feel a bit better (not like i feel good that she's like that, but it made me calmer when i can see i'm not the only one). i try not to replay the event in my mind after presenting as well. i used to feel so embarrass afterward, but now i would just think (what grade did i get ?lol). just tell yourself it'll be over soon.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I adopt a "just do it" mentality.

Once I get up there I try not to look at anyone, just focus on the wall or something but pretend I'm looking at the audience.


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

I try to focus more on the material I'm presenting than the audience and the actual giving of the speech.....but that was nearly impossible in my public speaking class. I kept thinking about useless things like where my hands were or how many times I looked at my notes. The less I think about the details, the better off I am. Bringing a good visual aid or powerpoint usually keeps the audience's attention focused off of you.


----------

